# Ltd Viper 407 Refinish, Mods



## Connor94 (Dec 10, 2013)

I've scattered the forum to find anything regarding this guitar, but to my surprise i didn't find anuthing! So i've decided to share with you my Ltd Viper 407.

I bought this guitar off of ebay for $250 and it's a great guitar. Feels awesome, super low metal is well,  Yeah. 

The person who i bought her from didn't treat her well. As you can see from the pictures, he stripped the flat black paint, and refinished the body with a chameleon green paint. The colour is ok, but the quality of the refinish is terrible. Wasn't primed, just was sanded to the sealer and painted. There are two deep divets in the back that he claimed were buckle rash  I personally don't think it was that, i really don't know what it could be. However all of this will be fixed!


Specs followed by plans:

Mahogany body
Maple Neck
Rosewood Fretboard
Grover tuners
Emg 707 & 81-7
Tune o matic/ stop tail bridge
Flag inlay

Plans:

Refinish (obviously, although unsure of colour)
Moddeling after its ESP big brother
Stop tail will be replace with string ferrules 
Tone knob will be filled
Tulips style buttons for the grovers

If you have any other suggestions, let me know!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 10, 2013)

Redo the current finish but don't .... it up


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 10, 2013)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Redo the current finish but don't .... it up



Thats the plan ! aha


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 15, 2013)

So some progress has been made. Since the dude who refinished this didnt prime the damn thing, the finish was easily removed via scraping it off with a chisel. 

The finish is all off, its down to bare wood and sealer. At the moment, I need to go to the hardware store to pickup some sanding sealer, some dowel to fill the stop tail holes and the tone hole. 

The string ferrules are drilled and finished, i shall update that section with pictures at a later date, as of now i leave you with how the guitar is looking now!!





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

For those who are wondering, this is what im going for modification wise.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chassless (Dec 16, 2013)

please don't do it black though ...


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 16, 2013)

chassless said:


> please don't do it black though ...



What would you suggest good sir ?


----------



## chassless (Dec 16, 2013)

well seeing as how that green suited the guitar surprisingly well, i'd say and pick some flashy color and go crazy with it. since you're refinishing it you've got all options to choose from and just black seems kind of boring to me, considering the possibilities. of course that's entirely up to you and i'm barely sharing this suggestion because i'm more into guitars with wild finishes/colors recently 

edit : that green was pretty shiny. i'd say an electric blue or red finish would be interesting. let us know what you choose !


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 16, 2013)

chassless said:


> well seeing as how that green suited the guitar surprisingly well, i'd say and pick some flashy color and go crazy with it. since you're refinishing it you've got all options to choose from and just black seems kind of boring to me, considering the possibilities. of course that's entirely up to you and i'm barely sharing this suggestion because i'm more into guitars with wild finishes/colors recently
> 
> edit : that green was pretty shiny. i'd say an electric blue or red finish would be interesting. let us know what you choose !





Hmm! I do like the green flip flop paint that was on it. It shifted in different lighting and looked blue and purple. I may go something like that, or I was thinking of going back to black, however maybe doing some old school pinstriping to give in a hot rod look. Maybe a deep Metallic red ? So many choices.

Reason for black was so I didn't have to mess with the headstock so I can save the logos, cause I'm superficial like that. I found a website that will sell and Esp logo, and an esp custom guitar logo for the volute on the back, but I dont want to be that guy trying pass it off as an esp


----------



## HurrDurr (Dec 16, 2013)

Rebranding it to be something it's not is generally frowned upon here on SSO, but most folks along with myself honestly wouldn't care as long as you let people know what it really is/was prior to your refinish. IF you decide to sell it, _(which I would definitely be interested in since these guitars rock)_, let the buyer know what he/she is buying. Most of us would be able to tell once it's in our hands whether its an ESP or an LTD, but a lot of 'not-as-savvy' folk might not and it's only fair, so please keep that in mind. Anyway, I hope the refinish job goes well! I'll be watching this one. 

EDIT: The flat black would be a fine finish, but then again, so would a nice flat royal blue...


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 16, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> Rebranding it to be something it's not is generally frowned upon here on SSO, but most folks along with myself honestly wouldn't care as long as you let people know what it really is/was prior to your refinish. IF you decide to sell it, _(which I would definitely be interested in since these guitars rock)_, let the buyer know what he/she is buying. Most of us would be able to tell once it's in our hands whether its an ESP or an LTD, but a lot of 'not-as-savvy' folk might not and it's only fair, so please keep that in mind. Anyway, I hope the refinish job goes well! I'll be watching this one.
> 
> EDIT: The flat black would be a fine finish, but then again, so would a nice flat royal blue...



I do completely agree with that! I wouldn't want to buy an esp and find out it's an ltd. if I were to rebrand it, I would never say it's a real esp. The only reason for rebranding is that I can't for the life of me find after market Ltd logos, only esp. And if I resprayed a different color, I certainly want a matching headstock vs a black headstock and another color body.

I think the blue could be cool too! I'll be using duplicolor automotive paint (like I've used for all my refinishes) and I'm think of doing their candy green finish, I don't have a green guitar, and love green! It would be a deep, not a bam in your face green though.


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 16, 2013)

So as promised here is the update regarding the bridge/string ferrules. The holesnwere drilled and the back ferrules were put in to check the fit but then tapped out. I used a drill press for this operation to ensure strraightness. However, i guess the bit walked a little and the back ones arent perfect. The top ones look fine! I messed up the d string ferrule, but i filled the hole with glue and tapped in a bunch of toothpicks, and redrilled it. Good idea for filling small holes without dowel

'tis my catch from my trip to lowes today!



[/URL][/IMG]

Top ferrule holes:



[/URL][/IMG]

Bottom ferrule holes, which arent perfect but not terrible:




[/URL][/IMG]

Here are some photos of the tail pieces bushing hole filling.



[/URL][/IMG]

Dowel pieces cut





[/URL][/IMG]

Glued in and sanded flush.




[/URL][/IMG]

Wood filler to make sure the nooks and crannies are filled.


Next step is waiting for the filler and glue to cure up, and then ill spray the sealer on the exposed wood, then ill start filling in dents and scratches.


Im pretty sure i've decided to go for a Duplicolor candy green!. The headstock must match they body however, so i may take it too a graphics shop and see if i can get custom ltd logos made, if not then ill have to go for esp logos. Any other suggestions as to what i can do for logos ? Any input would be lovely.


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 17, 2013)

Im sure those who have worked with mahogany before can agree, I hate how porous it is. Trying to spray sealer on is a seemingly endless fight! However, after 6 coats of sealer (with sanding in between of coarse) were almost completely sealed!




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

After seeing how the wood looks with the wet sealer, it makes me really wish the body was in better shape. I would natural finish the shit out of this guitar.  No matter, ill eventually have a natural finish guitar.

Next step is sanding this smooth to 220, and then i shall begin the priming stage, and then the filling of all the dents that were too deep to sand out. Aka, the divets on the back 

As for the final product, should I leave the face of the headstock black or match it to the colour of the body?? Maybe ill start a poll.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 17, 2013)

Match the headstock!! The Duplicolor Candy Green is a metallic variant, right? If so this goes double!

What I'd do for the logo is go to any old hardware store, or even an automotive store and look for those chrome letters that you see people disguise their boring shit cans with. Buy an L, a T and a D and stick them on the headstock. Voila, custom decal that goes very will with the shiny candy finish on the rest.

You know, this kind in a proper size that won't be too big on your headstock:





Come to think of it, ESP and LTD did a raised chrome letter logo on the Truckster, so it's not a completely new idea.


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 17, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Match the headstock!! The Duplicolor Candy Green is a metallic variant, right? If so this goes double!
> 
> What I'd do for the logo is go to any old hardware store, or even an automotive store and look for those chrome letters that you see people disguise their boring shit cans with. Buy an L, a T and a D and stick them on the headstock. Voila, custom decal that goes very will with the shiny candy finish on the rest.
> 
> ...




Hmm, thanks for the input! however id like to stick with the stock logo. But that could be a last resort type deal!

Matching the headstock is quite desired tho. Just those damn logos are bugging me!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 17, 2013)

^Well, are you going to clear over it? Because then you can use Projectguitar's waterslide decal tutorial. I'm sure it's easier to get an LTD logo ready for print than to find an actual decal.


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 17, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Well, are you going to clear over it? Because then you can use Projectguitar's waterslide decal tutorial. I'm sure it's easier to get an LTD logo ready for print than to find an actual decal.



Ill look into that! Could you link that thread to me?


----------



## Djentliman (Dec 17, 2013)

Project Guitar :: How to make a custom logo in one-million, well, 5 easy steps

This is the best one that I found!


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 17, 2013)

Djentliman said:


> Project Guitar :: How to make a custom logo in one-million, well, 5 easy steps
> 
> This is the best one that I found!




That seems simple enough, the materials are easy to aquire. However i dont have a laser printer. I dont suppose a run of the mill inkjet printer will do 

Is there anyone out there that has done this before and could help me out? I will provide compensation and postage for your efforts !!!


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 18, 2013)

So I've found a simple method. After browsing the webs, and talking to my dad who used to build model trains, we can take good photos of the logos i wish to recreate, load them into a graphics editor (aka paint) and tweak the design so the specs match up to the original. Here i can edit the color, which i may need to change due to the green being potentially a bright color. After doing this, I can print out the logos on normal printer paper, to check the fit and finish. Then i can print the real deal onto waterslide decal paper, promptly after printing i have to spray a light coat or two of clear to seal the ink in. Seems simple enough!


----------



## callankirk (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm with everyone else...do a flashy color. ANYTHING but black!


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 18, 2013)

callankirk said:


> I'm with everyone else...do a flashy color. ANYTHING but black!



Candy Green from duplicolor is my color of choice for sure 

Also, I took super close up pictures of my logos on the 407. After taking those, I started to re make them in paint. The ones on the left are the actual logos, and the ones on the left are what i reproduced using paint. 




[/URL][/IMG]

I took the fonts which were close as possible, as the right one isn't to be found anywhere. The LTD and ESP who photos taken from Google, so those were easy. That little circle with the check mark on the left side of the recycle logo was the hardest part of this operation, and even so, it wasn't brain surgery. I ended having to take a close up photo of my white Ec-1000 which has the black logos on the back, so that was a good template. 

Now To go to the hobby store to by inkjet decal paper. Then i can size these logos on normal paper, and then i can print them out and continue the finish!


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here it is, free of all blackness. Now i have to wait until it gets warm enough to allow me to heat my garage enough to spray primer. I have to decide to do this in winter didnt I??









Those divets on the back got filled in quite a bit from the spraying sealer and sanding and spraying more. That spot didnt get hit with the sander (due to in being a low spot) untill the final coats, so less spot putty once the primers on woo!


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a set of black Hipshot tuners with the exposed gears! Those will be about 80$ with shipping on eBay. I was also looking around for a black tune o matic bridge. I bought a tone pro bridge for my Epiphone Les Paul and I love it. The black on black on blak studio les Paul is KILLER. But that's not the question, the question is where can I find a black tone pro bridge for a 7?? The bay turned up nothing, only no name black bridges ad a chrome tone pro.


----------



## Maggai (Dec 21, 2013)

This is pretty awesome, I have the exact same guitar, and have been thinking about having it refinished. Pretty bored with the flat black color. Great guitar though, main guitar on my bands first album.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 21, 2013)

Comic Sans? Oh boy. 

Good work on those decals, though.


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Comic Sans? Oh boy.
> 
> Good work on those decals, though.



Unfortunately that was the closest I could find, as I'm only limited to paint. But fortunately, I have a friend in a graphic design coarse, so she said she can redo them for me ! No more comic sans!



Maggai said:


> This is pretty awesome, I have the exact same guitar, and have been thinking about having it refinished. Pretty bored with the flat black color. Great guitar though, main guitar on my bands first album.



I do agree! I love it!


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm becoming quite indecisive over the finish. I've been thinking of a bunch of finishes, decided on a few but changed mind, and it's been this big process that i think is over. I was gonna go for a candy green, but I thought that might be a little too much. I've decided on a matte green, army green finish. I think it'll show off the contours and give it a nice rugged look. Like a real metal guitar. 

Now tomorrow I'll be going to crappy tire or Home Depot to get the primer, colour, and satin clear!! 

Final color specs:

Satin Green Bomber Army Finish
Black Logos
Black Hardware


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got the paint/primer/clear today. Its gonna be satin as satin can be. 




[/URL][/IMG]

Primer, Color, Clear




[/URL][/IMG]

Example of the color. 

Im thinking of implementing the military star somewhere. Maybe in the middle of the headstock where the "Les Paul" would go on a gibson, or "Deluxe" would go on an ec-1000. Any other suggestions to placement or if that would look good?


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's totally gonna be sick


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 23, 2013)

Connor94 said:


> Im thinking of implementing the military star somewhere. Maybe in the middle of the headstock where the "Les Paul" would go on a gibson, or "Deluxe" would go on an ec-1000. Any other suggestions to placement or if that would look good?



Makes me think of this thing, kind of.


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 23, 2013)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> That's totally gonna be sick



Thanks man! Im stoked to get her done!



Prophetable said:


> Makes me think of this thing, kind of.



Aha sorta! It has a military vibe to it!


----------



## Wrecklyss (Dec 23, 2013)

Military themed guitars are cool. The star motif would look cool on the upper bout centered over where your forearm would rest while playing (if that makes sense). I've been thinking about doing a refinish using olive drab, dessert tan, and either slate grey or matte black in a 5150 stripe pattern, and i did digicam on my A7. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


> Military themed guitars are cool. The star motif would look cool on the upper bout centered over where your forearm would rest while playing (if that makes sense). I've been thinking about doing a refinish using olive drab, dessert tan, and either slate grey or matte black in a 5150 stripe pattern, and i did digicam on my A7. Keep the pics coming!



I was thinking of that ! Assuming were thinking of the same placement. Twill take that into consideration !

Cool stuff on the a7


----------



## chassless (Dec 24, 2013)

amazing choice for the color! as for the star, like Wrecklyss mentioned i think it would look well on the lower part of the body (if the headstock were pointing up) around where the forearm rests while you play, or behind the bridge somewhere. i think that this flat space on your Viper is the best spot for a logo/symbol


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 24, 2013)

chassless said:


> amazing choice for the color! as for the star, like Wrecklyss mentioned i think it would look well on the lower part of the body (if the headstock were pointing up) around where the forearm rests while you play, or behind the bridge somewhere. i think that this flat space on your Viper is the best spot for a logo/symbol



Thanks man! and Under the bridge might be cool.


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So its been a few days since i've updated you. The weather has been pretty cold so i couldnt warm my steel garage quite enough to prime, however yesturday was the day ive been waiting for. I got the first coats of primer on!




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

The divets on the back filled quite nicely, no need for excessive putty..ing. I also got the first round of putty done. The grain wasnt completely knocked down on the leftside, so there is a larger area of putty there. 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Tomorrow ill be sanding the putty, and spraying more primer. If it looks good, then ill shoot some colour the following day!! Were getting close.


----------



## HOGANMW (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't wait to see the end of your mod  I have had many 7 string guitars but because of sound my Viper is the only one guitar I want at the moment. My mod did not take me too long and was easy to do.


----------



## Connor94 (Dec 30, 2013)

HOGANMW said:


> I can't wait to see the end of your mod  I have had many 7 string guitars but because of sound my Viper is only one guitar I want at the moment. My mod did not take me too long and was easy to do.



Cool man! Do you have a thread for this mod??? Nice job and intererting mods!


----------



## HOGANMW (Dec 31, 2013)

I did not create any thread about this mod because of lack of time. Sorry I did not want to make a mess in your thread


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 11, 2014)

Alright so i know its been a while, but it's been really cold (due to it being canada)  so its been difficult to paint. Alas, i've completed priming stage of this finish. Here is what it looks like currently.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

After painting, filling, sanding, painting more, filling more and sanding more, i managed to get the finish perfectly flat, no imperfections anywhere. And those nasty divets in the back ARE GONE FOREVER.... Sorry i really hated those things, they bothered me something fierce.  

Im left with a perfect canvas for the green, which will be sprayed at some point tomorrow if the warm...ish weather keeps up.  

Tata for now


----------



## HOGANMW (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks good for now


----------



## chassless (Jan 12, 2014)

great and clean work, nicely done


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 12, 2014)

HOGANMW said:


> Looks good for now





chassless said:


> great and clean work, nicely done



Thanks guys


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 12, 2014)

I was skeptical at the beginning but that axe is really taking shape.  Good that you are open-minded & asked for input so that you have all the diff possibilities to choose from.

I always wanted their 7-string Viper model but it was too pricey for me.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jan 12, 2014)

Damn it, was hoping for hot pink! Yes I'm serious!


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 12, 2014)

RedDog22 said:


> I was skeptical at the beginning but that axe is really taking shape.  Good that you are open-minded & asked for input so that you have all the diff possibilities to choose from.
> 
> I always wanted their 7-string Viper model but it was too pricey for me.



What aspects were you skeptical on? (Just for constructive criticism sake). But thanks! It was partially my excessive indecisive..ness


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 12, 2014)

monkeysuncle said:


> Damn it, was hoping for hot pink! Yes I'm serious!



Haha, maybe on the next one


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 12, 2014)

Connor94 said:


> What aspects were you skeptical on? (Just for constructive criticism sake). But thanks! It was partially my excessive indecisive..ness


just the beginning where you removed the old re-paint. Looked tricky like there was room for accidentally taking-off too much.


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 13, 2014)

RedDog22 said:


> just the beginning where you removed the old re-paint. Looked tricky like there was room for accidentally taking-off too much.



Oh I see. I had removed the paint but still had a thick layer of sealer to protect me  But it turned out easier and better then i expected that process to be


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 13, 2014)

So i've hit a snag. Putting the clear on, and im on the second coat and then i notice the paint started wrinkling. I guess i was spraying a little too heavy, and im really upset over it. Im thinking once it dries i can wet sand the wrinkles out and re clear it?? Any other ideas on how to fix it without starting over? gahhhhh.


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, its technically finished. Aside from having to sand out the wrinkles and re clear it. I thought i would share some pictures of how it looks now so i tried to take strategically angled pictures to hide the wrinkles, hehe. Well here it is, ill post more pictures once i fix the wrinkles and put her together!

ps. sorry for the terrible pictures, i only have my iphone and a bad lit room.





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DredFul (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking good mate! I'm not really a fan of SG shapes but the yummy green made me want to own one


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 14, 2014)

DredFul said:


> Looking good mate! I'm not really a fan of SG shapes but the yummy green made me want to own one



Thanks man! i have this and also a gibson sg as well, love them both!!


----------



## guidothepimmp (Jan 14, 2014)

Connor94 said:


> So i've hit a snag. Putting the clear on, and im on the second coat and then i notice the paint started wrinkling. I guess i was spraying a little too heavy, and im really upset over it. Im thinking once it dries i can wet sand the wrinkles out and re clear it?? Any other ideas on how to fix it without starting over? gahhhhh.



Sorry to hear.. same thing happened on my build.. there is no way to fix it without sanding back and re doing it..
Just a heads up.. i learnt that the wrinkling is because of a reaction between components in the clear reacting with something in the flat colour. I had to trial and error until i found a clear that didnt react.. good luck bud


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 14, 2014)

guidothepimmp said:


> Sorry to hear.. same thing happened on my build.. there is no way to fix it without sanding back and re doing it..
> Just a heads up.. i learnt that the wrinkling is because of a reaction between components in the clear reacting with something in the flat colour. I had to trial and error until i found a clear that didnt react.. good luck bud



I figured using the same brand primer, paint, and clear would prevent that  Im going to let it cure up untill the weekend and then sand out the wrinkles and respray it


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 15, 2014)

In spirit of having to wait longer until this beauty is done, I've taken liberty in purchasing some new hardware.  I have a pair of Hipshot Griplock Tuners and a TonePro TP-7 locking bridge on the way in black of coarse to match the rest. 
Summary of mods for those of you who want to know:

Hipshot locking tuners
Tone Pro bridge
Dunlop Flush Mount strap buttons
Converted stop tail to string through
Custom truss rod cover (yet to make)

****Also seeing all of these build threads have inspired me to show of my build. It's not going to be from the beginning because I'm well into it by now, but it's a tele thinline style with f-holes. Here's a pic just for now.




[/URL][/IMG]

Should i make a new thread for this? I dont want to clutter the feeds with a thread noone will read!


----------



## chassless (Jan 16, 2014)

yep, new thread.


----------



## callankirk (Jan 16, 2014)

Connor94 said:


> I figured using the same brand primer, paint, and clear would prevent that  Im going to let it cure up untill the weekend and then sand out the wrinkles and respray it



I used Rust-Oleum on my first two paint jobs and was SORELY disappointed with how the paint/clear reacted with each other (wrinkled/ran). You're right, you would *think* that they'd be compatible...nope. It's a lot of trial and error with what works with what. 

Looks good, though. It really does.


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is an update on my progress with this fix. Ive sanded the whole guitar down to 600, and the wrinkles came out really nice and didnt penetrate the clear! Aside from a little one on the right horn, and the edge near the output jack hole which went through to the sealer Dx. My next point of attack is to spot prime where i sanded the wrinkles, and respray the color only there, blend it in and then reclear the whole thing. I would leave it and reclear it because its only on the bottom edge which you wont see often, but ill know its there and it will bug me. Im just waiting for it to cure up fully (till the smell of paints is gone), and then ill do this process. I shall update that later!


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just a quick update here. The spots are all fixed and repainted, now all that's left to do is wait for the spots to cure up and respray butt loads of light coats of clear.  also pretty stoked because my Hipshot tuners and Tone pro bridge arrived and I have a custom truss cover on the way. This thing is gonna be sweet!


----------



## HOGANMW (Jan 28, 2014)

...give it to me baby  I want to see it


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 28, 2014)

HOGANMW said:


> ...give it to me baby  I want to see it



Thursday I'm spraying clear ad I'll post a new update then


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Connor94 said:


> Just a quick update here. The spots are all fixed and repainted, now all that's left to do is wait for the spots to cure up and respray butt loads of light coats of clear.  also pretty stoked because my Hipshot tuners and Tone pro bridge arrived and I have a custom truss cover on the way. This thing is gonna be sweet!


sounds good. Can't wait for some more update pics after the clearcoats & parts install


----------



## Connor94 (Jan 28, 2014)

RedDog22 said:


> sounds good. Can't wait for some more update pics after the clearcoats & parts install



There will be many!!


----------



## Connor94 (Feb 7, 2014)

Here it is, all finished (aside from making the logos) Just to recap, this is what i started with: 




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Ive refinished it completely, to a satin green. Its smooth and a joy to play. The tuners were swapped to Hipshot, and a tone pro locking bridge was purchased for her. To top it all off, i bought an ESP Custom truss rod cover for her. 



[/URL][/IMG]

Parts everywhere!




[/URL][/IMG]

Ferrules pressed in.

And finally:




[/URL][/IMG]

I think it turned out great, im glad to have a 7 again
Thanks for those who followed this, and i hope i provided info for anyone looking to do similar things.


----------



## RedDog22 (Feb 7, 2014)

very nicely executed. Happy NGD!!!


----------



## Connor94 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry to dig up my old dead thread, but I`ve been thinking of throwing this axe up for sale. Would anyone around here have any interest??


----------

